# Lyceian Arcana review at RPG.net



## MonsterMash (Apr 26, 2008)

I've now posted a review at RPG.net - pretty much the same as my review here, but always good for extra exposure. 

Now just find time and I'll think about reviewing Mythic Earth and putting the reviews up at RPG Now, etc.


----------

